# Lumineers?



## Kayteuk (Feb 28, 2009)

I was thinking of booking a appointment with my dentist to see if these are really worth it. Has anyone had these done? Or even possibly Veneers, my teeth are not awful its just I am trying to break in to spokesmodel work and everyone seems to have Veneers and I really dont want them to wreck my teeth! I would rather have Lumineers by the sound of things.

I have looked online but most reviews seem to be silenced by the company or seem to be removed after a few days, its throwing up a lot of warning bells but I thought I would give it the beenfit of the doubt.


----------

